# HELP PINK MILK!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

been milking for 3 days. twice a day. the doe is saanen, born february 2009, kidded may 1, 2011. was with the kids until the last 3 days. the milk has been fine but tonights and last nights milk was pink. not really pink, like just noticable pink. but the mornings milk was fine and the other milkings.
my dad said somethin about when cows first freshening they get bloody milk. i never heard of that... then he said maybe it was mastitis.
help please?!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you need to get it tested for mastitis


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... :hug:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

how do i test it? is it somethin i need a vet for or a little kit thing i could buy at tractor supply?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Theres a "homemade" mastitis test you can use, keren posted the "recipe" awhile back.
> 1/2 cup warm water and add 2-3 drops soap to it....(I would think that a regular dish soap without bleach in it would work) stir it up and add 1/2 cup warm milk, stir, if it turns thick and slimey, theres infection and it would be best to have a vet check her or get a regular mastitis test to double check, if it looks like watered down milk, then theres no bacteria in the udder/milk.


here is a link to it... viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6356&p=79647&hilit=mastitis+soap+test#p79647


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought mastitis test strips from Jeffers - I've seen them at TSC too


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

It could also be caused by an injury to the udder(stepped on, butted, kicked etc) or roughness at milking. It is caused by the capillaries becoming weak and bursting. 

My doe did this for almost a week and she was 2 months fresh, I had just bought her and the lady was using a machine and I was hand milking, the change caused her to have pink milk. 

The good news is its easy to fix, feed her Chewable Vitamin C. my doe loves hers. She gets 5,000mg per day. You can also crush them and put over feed. It cleared mine up in about 4 days.

Karla


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

last nights milk was not pink and not this mornings milk either. 
there are no other signs of mastitis other then pink milk.
i'm thinking it may have just been from me milking. because she's a first frenshener and learning stand manners and my hands are getting back into the swing of things again. i havent milked in about two years...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Chances are it is capillaries leaking. I have a doe who does this, or would, occasionally, if I could get her pregnant.

Jan


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well milk is not pink again today and it tastes fine to me... although my dad says it hits his togue weird... ya, this from the guy who eats fried peanut butter and onion sandwiches. and thousand island dressing on lasagna. i dont want to know how anything hits his tongue...


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

so glad to hear that (about the clear milk) lol


----------

